# New guy



## phillipdileo64 (2 mo ago)

Ready to get into it


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## NPET51 (Dec 28, 2021)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

phillipdileo64.


----------



## JugheadEOD (1 mo ago)

Welcome! Also a new member, here to learn


----------



## 1callmaker (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Radial.Ray (2 mo ago)

Welcome from a fellow new guy


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to AT from California


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## mattmass (Nov 6, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## BabyBuckKiller (Dec 6, 2020)

Welcome from OH


----------



## phillipdileo64 (2 mo ago)

NPET51 said:


> Welcome to AT!


anyone know how to let me post onto classified? been a member for a minute now


----------



## JustinAM (Aug 22, 2021)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

phillipdileo64 said:


> anyone know how to let me post onto classified? been a member for a minute now



You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## Vikings_Victory (2 mo ago)

Welcome from Minnesota


----------



## Bianchi17 (Sep 20, 2019)

Welcome to your new addition! Your going to love it


----------



## Ricky.T (22 d ago)

phillipdileo64 said:


> Ready to get into it


Welcome man!


----------



## Shaun_32 (Sep 19, 2020)

Welcome to AT


----------



## MN1434 (1 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## ForwardFlight (2 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


----------



## NoahDenker (Nov 23, 2021)

Hello from Missouri


----------

